# 2013 Deleted Duramax 37k miles



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I went to test drive a 2013 GMC Denali 4x4 with the 6.6 Duramax. Once I arrived at the dealership and started truck i noticed it had a straight exhaust. Then noticed a 5 or 6 position knob on steering column. So truck is obviously deleted and tuned. Truck is in excellent shape with only 37k miles. 


Would it being deleted turn you away. I have owned many supercuts and Rams just never a Duramax.

Thanks 

Coy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry phone went crazy. With it being deleted would you still buy or should I run. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

g2outfitter said:


> Sorry phone went crazy. With it being deleted would you still buy or should I run.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


is it 37 original miles? if so that's perfect! the 5 switch means it has EFI custom tunes on it [more than likely] witch are not dirty at all.. you might look up under it and see if it has a air dog or fass fuel system on the driver side frame


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

how much are the asking for it


----------



## wbs4010 (Nov 21, 2016)

Pardon my ignorance but what does â€œdeletedâ€ mean?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

They are asking around 40k which is another question of does this seam high? Gmc Denali 4wd 37k

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

40K sounds in the ballpark. I did not think dealers could sell deleted trucks, legally.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes sir I believe your right but will use that during negotiations. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a 2016 with close to 80k on it. It was deleted at 2300 miles. 

I run it on the 4th tune unless Im towing then I drop it to 3. 

I would check for a fass fuel pump as stated above and a cold air intake. Also check to see if there was other motor work done. Once it is deleted on the LML, typically, fuel rails are changed out.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for info, yea unfortunately i don't live by the dealership to check for the fuel system so will have to check when i go back to most likely purchase.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I find it very odd that a dealership would sell a deleted diesel. That's a mega-fine if they get busted. Most won't take a truck in trade until the exhaust is restored. 

BTW: TEQC & DPS are pressuring inspection stations to check for deletes on diesels. I took my VW TDI in earlier this week and they went over it very closely. I asked what the deal was and they said they had people come out from the state to do specific training on what to look for. No big deal as it's stock, but my F350 that will need inspection next year is a different story. Glad I saved all the parts.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I think it's a good price, and will probably be a great truck, just can't believe a dealer is selling it. But, I really have no idea of the law on that, just what people say on here.


----------



## texasredzz (Jun 9, 2016)

Buy the truck. Whoever deleted it did you a favor.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Truck is mine. No fass system but truck ran great driving from Houston back to Austin and 22mpg not bad either.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

g2outfitter said:


> Truck is mine. No fass system but truck ran great driving from Houston back to Austin and 22mpg not bad either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet deal right there, what did they say about the delete or did it not get brought up. I had a buddy of mine bought a truck and then they realized it was deleted and had to put it back to stock before he took it out of the dealership.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

They knew as I pointed it out and said I didnt think they were allowed to sell deleted trucks. They sweetened the deal by a few thousand on my trade. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

SeaY'all said:


> I have a 2016 with close to 80k on it. It was deleted at 2300 miles.
> 
> I run it on the 4th tune unless Im towing then I drop it to 3.
> 
> I would check for a fass fuel pump as stated above and a cold air intake. Also check to see if there was other motor work done. Once it is deleted on the LML, typically, fuel rails are changed out.


And check the transmission. Allison does not like more than 90-100 hp over stock. Check transmission bolts if they have been messed with meaning upgraded clutch pack kit or for ats sticker or something. Hot tune in stock Allison is no bueno. On test drive out in hot tune and floor on on ramp. See if it flutter or stalls on upshifting. If so I'd pass. **** 40k for a truck these days ouch. Keeping my 07 Duramax , ugly but paid for!

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Tranny seams solid no signs of what you explained. Also 40k alot better than a 70k new Denali

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Congratulations on your new truck! That's a sweet deal on the truck with 37k miles on it. Like other post have said, someone did you a favor. I have 2012 Chevy and have 90k miles on mine, It will bring a minimum of $32,000 just to compare your deal.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Deletes are great, just drive it like normal and keep your foot out of it, and you'll be fine i'm getting 23-24 mpg in my truck 2015 deleted Duramax best money spent, great power when needed it and great highway mileage.


----------

